

Ask HN: Who uses Chaos Monkey? - bennetthi

The Chaos Monkey idea is amazing, but I haven&#x27;t heard of many people using it besides Netflix.
======
mtmail
Chaos Monkey:
[https://github.com/Netflix/SimianArmy](https://github.com/Netflix/SimianArmy)

introduction: [http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/07/chaos-monkey-released-
in...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/07/chaos-monkey-released-into-
wild.html)

~~~
bennetthi
Yes, but that doesn't answer the question, who is actually using it.

~~~
mtmail
Sure. I didn't claim it does. I added links so the next person doesn't have to
guess too long what Code Monkey stands for. Did you email the
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/simianarmy-
users](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/simianarmy-users) email list?

~~~
bennetthi
I hadn't, so I just did. Thanks for the suggestion.
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/simianarmy-
users/59r...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/simianarmy-
users/59rusLDhkpc)

------
romanhn
Chaos Monkey is great, but it may be more pragmatic to start by injecting
failures manually, rather than through an automated process. We do this with
Failure Fridays at PagerDuty - [https://blog.pagerduty.com/2013/11/failure-
friday-at-pagerdu...](https://blog.pagerduty.com/2013/11/failure-friday-at-
pagerduty/).

~~~
bennetthi
Really interesting approach. Thanks for the resource.

------
hacknat
Forget Chaos Monkey, who's using Chaos Kong? That's what I want to know ;)

------
bob917
I use Chaos Monkey 3 times a day.

